# BMW Z4 Coupe 3.0



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

Anyone in here got one - if so any good??

Hopefully test driving one in next couple of weeks - just had a look at showroom model which looks great.

If you have one, which options are worth having or not??

And if you got one after owning a TT, how does it compare?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Not had the coupe but had the roadster so here is my 2pence:

*Good *
Performance. 
Handling
Coupe - Looks good IMO. Especially with the M-tec kit. 
Engine roar! 8)

*Bad* 
Depreciation
Firm ride 
Build quality not 100%, When you shut the doors you didn't get the feeling that it was put together very well.

Options: 
On the roadster it was:

- Sports seats - (Standard seats where not that comfortable). 
- Prob upgrade wheel option whatever it is. Had the 18" star alloys myself. 
- Upgrade sound system

Nice to have's: Xenon lights, Sat Nav, Inidividual colour.

Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

sandhua1978 said:


> Not had the coupe but had the roadster so here is my 2pence:


...so how's your Mk2? That's my main other option obviously!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've got a Z4M coupe and cannot speak highly enough of it. Adore the looks, but appreciate they're not to everyones taste.

They feel surprisingly roomy inside, a lot of headroom etc (although i am a short ar5e!). Personally didn't like them until I saw one for real in the dealers - then just fell in love. I'd got a Mk2 on order, but cancelled and ordered the Z4M instead.

I was going to go for a 3.0 myself as wanted neither the power nor the running costs/depreciation of the M. However, it had the exact same interior as my then current car (an 04 2.5 z4 roadster), so didn't feel I could justify getting one when it looked the same - saying that, there's not much different in the M anyway!

I drove bother the 3.0 and the M, and actually drove the M first, so was expecting the 3.0 to be nowhere near as good. I was extremely impressed in the performance though - seemed to pull very well, and was a joy to drive.

I also prefer the alloys on the 3.0 model too. Things that are worth getting are the xenons and the M sport seats.

If you want any other info on the coupe, let me know, I'll get as much as I can for you.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Paul,

I thought I recognised "senwar" :wink: just replying to your email now..

Jason


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Personally I would get a used M instead of a new 3.0, there was a fair selection starting from Â£32k, or if you really don't fancy it there are loads of used 3.0 kicking around BMW used approved website. Senwar has the best colour - Silver Grey. Looks great in pics, and absolutely awesome in the flesh, my fav Z4 colour by far [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Although there is also a really tasty white one (3.0 Sport) in Wakefield just registered on an 07 I think.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

55JWB said:


> Paul,
> 
> I thought I recognised "senwar" :wink: just replying to your email now..
> 
> Jason


I actually thought the same mate! Small virtual world eh!



Wondermikie said:


> Personally I would get a used M instead of a new 3.0, there was a fair selection starting from Â£32k, or if you really don't fancy it there are loads of used 3.0 kicking around BMW used approved website. Senwar has the best colour - Silver Grey. Looks great in pics, and absolutely awesome in the flesh, my fav Z4 colour by far [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Although there is also a really tasty white one (3.0 Sport) in Wakefield just registered on an 07 I think.


Cheers mate!

There are good deals to be had for the M's at the moment (wish I'd waited a few months myself too!)

And white does look fantastic.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just out of interest (and after a scan around the BMW site) why do the Z4M's drop so quick ??

James


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Just out of interest (and after a scan around the BMW site) why do the Z4M's drop so quick ??
> 
> James


DUnno but TG magazine state that Broadspeed are doing em new for around Â£33-34K. I had a quick look and I can order a new UK car for Â£35K atm and thats pre negotiation. Atthat price it aint a bad deal but Â£40K plus is too much IMO.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I test drove a Z4M and a Z4 3.0 and maybe it was an expectation thing but I thought the difference in performance was not that great - I would compare it to the difference between a 997 Carrera S and a standard Carrera.

My only gripe was the thickness of the M steering wheel - again it's all to taste but for me it was far too thick.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Leg said:


> DUnno but TG magazine state that Broadspeed are doing em new for around Â£33-34K. I had a quick look and I can order a new UK car for Â£35K atm and thats pre negotiation. Atthat price it aint a bad deal but Â£40K plus is too much IMO.


Totally agree - they are about Â£7-8k overpriced in my opinion. Â£35k would be a more reasonable starting price. The Broadspeed one is unbelievable though, especially given the fact I paid a freakin helluva lot more for mine only 6 weeks ago.



raven said:


> I test drove a Z4M and a Z4 3.0 and maybe it was an expectation thing but I thought the difference in performance was not that great - I would compare it to the difference between a 997 Carrera S and a standard Carrera.
> 
> My only gripe was the thickness of the M steering wheel - again it's all to taste but for me it was far too thick.


I love the wheel, but as you say, its a taste thing. I also agree there doesn't seem that much difference at normal driving between the 3.0 and the M. But it was worth the extra Â£Â£ just for the engine note!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

JohnDonovan said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Not had the coupe but had the roadster so here is my 2pence:
> ...


MK2 is a nice car. but don't get me wrong i just don't get excited driving it!

:?

Looks good and now the engine is opening up it does give a good boost when the turbo kicks in. 


I have been lucky enough to drive alot of cars, but if i don't drive the Mk2 for a few days i don't miss it. where as with all my previous cars i still yearn to go out for a spin in them! May be i'm just getting old! 

but i seemed to have got bored quicker with it than i have with other cars!

Agree with others though if you are going down the z4 route then i would consider getting a slightly used model. Save quite a few Â£Â£Â£Â£s in the process.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUnno but TG magazine state that Broadspeed are doing em new for around Â£33-34K. I had a quick look and I can order a new UK car for Â£35K atm and thats pre negotiation. Atthat price it aint a bad deal but Â£40K plus is too much IMO.
> ...


The other great thing about the Z4 coupe is that there are hardly ANY of them on the roads. I have seen more Bugatti Veyrons than I have Z4 coupes recently (no joke).

If I had the balls, I would order an M in white, but I haven't.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

raven said:


> The other great thing about the Z4 coupe is that there are hardly ANY of them on the roads. I have seen more Bugatti Veyrons than I have Z4 coupes recently (no joke).


Your prob right. Only seen one coupe and that was the M. Looked 8) and certainly turned my head!

Though may be that is why the values are falling. (an acquired taste maybe)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Just out of interest (and after a scan around the BMW site) why do the Z4M's drop so quick ??
> 
> James


BMW dumped a load of launch cars onto the used market toward Q3 last year, and then the dealers have drip-fed their demo cars onto the used market too. After Xmas there were nearly 50 used Z4M roadsters for sale, although that is now down to about 25, but there are plenty coupe versions on offer.



raven said:


> I test drove a Z4M and a Z4 3.0 and maybe it was an expectation thing but I thought the difference in performance was not that great - I would compare it to the difference between a 997 Carrera S and a standard Carrera.
> 
> My only gripe was the thickness of the M steering wheel - again it's all to taste but for me it was far too thick.


The 3.0Si is 0-60 in 5.7 and it's pretty grunty, so I suppose you'd really need to be giving it some to notice, the extra power of the M only seems to come into play over 90-100mph - presumably like you say, the same as the 997 - I wouldn't know but I wouldn't mind a test drive of each to assess for myself


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

raven said:


> The other great thing about the Z4 coupe is that there are hardly ANY of them on the roads. I have seen more Bugatti Veyrons than I have Z4 coupes recently (no joke).
> 
> If I had the balls, I would order an M in white, but I haven't.


I've actually only seen one other coupe in 6 months, and it was parked in Meadowhall shopping centre car park. Never seen one on the road.

The rarity of them is quite nice at the moment.

Have to say, I do love the white ones, but being bias, silver grey is my fave


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

What's the difference between standard, hi-fi and pro speakers in them ??

Cheers

James


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I was seriously considering a white Z4M Coupe from broadspeed but I now read there is a new shape coming for the Z4 next year. Is this the roadster and coupe or just the roadster? Anyone know?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> What's the difference between standard, hi-fi and pro speakers in them ??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Standard has 4 speakers and is OK
Hifi has 10 speakers with a subwoofer behind each seat
Prof is the same but it has a DSP and higher speaker quality than Hifi

Either Hifi or Prof is essential for both listening pleasure and resale.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Well I was seriously considering a white Z4M Coupe from broadspeed but I now read there is a new shape coming for the Z4 next year. Is this the roadster and coupe or just the roadster? Anyone know?


It won't be here for at least two years, and it might actually be a Z6 or Z9, no-one is quite sure of the target market yet -

http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphotos.c ... w-roadster
http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphotos.c ... -roof-down
http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphotos.c ... tos-bmw-z9

The biggest problem might be the fact that BMW put the new V8 from the E92 M3 into the coupe or roadster, like they did with the previous version. Only 79 of the previous M Coupe were registered with the S54 engine, and they are very sought after.

http://www.2addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=435



> ...Until the next generation model arrives The M1 Will effectively replace the current Z4M Coupe . By late 2008 the next generation Z4 will be about to enter production for first market North American sales. As a last finale current Z4 M Coupe will receive the V8 engine from the M3 . Until the next Coupe arrives on the market...


The poster of this info, Scott, has previously posted some very good info on the E92 M3 and claims to work very closely with BMW in marketing etc. so what he produces is usually pretty close to reality.

If you do decide on one, the "must-have" options are Professional Nav, Hifi or DSP, bluetooth, PDC - this brings the Broadspeed price up to around Â£38k.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> andard has 4 speakers and is OK
> Hifi has 10 speakers with a subwoofer behind each seat
> Prof is the same but it has a DSP and higher speaker quality than Hifi
> 
> Either Hifi or Prof is essential for both listening pleasure and resale.


Nice one. Cheers for that.

James


----------

